# HOK Brandywine vs. Wineberry (Over silver or Gold)



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Whats the difference btween Brandywine and Wineberry? Can someone post pics of Brandywine over silver and over gold. Also can someone post pics of Wineberry over silver and over gold.


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone? Pics at least?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i tryed asking that to...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

http://i11.tinypic.com/6yyyssx.jpg
BRANDYWINE OVER SILVER BASE


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sash1_@Nov 30 2007, 06:05 PM~9339972
> *Whats the difference btween Brandywine and Wineberry? Can someone post pics of Brandywine over silver and over gold. Also can someone post pics of Wineberry over silver and over gold.
> *




Brandywine is HOK Wineberry is PPG


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

wineberry over pure gold


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

wineberry over sterling silver


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 1 2007, 04:31 AM~9344802
> *http://i11.tinypic.com/6yyyssx.jpg
> BRANDYWINE OVER SILVER BASE
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

YOU CAN NEVER GO BY PICS........THE MORE COATS YOU PUT ON OF CANDY THE DARKER IT GETS............


unless you know the exact amount of coats they sprayed........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

wineberry over pure gold.........again


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks, whats less expensive and witch to you think looks better? The PPG Wineberry or the HOK Brandywine? It has a marroon look to it, does it not?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 1 2007, 02:06 AM~9346500
> *wineberry over pure gold.........again
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet color! :0 :biggrin:


----------

